# Camp says “creatures here” with a butterfly?



## Xme (Feb 27, 2018)

I don?t see any creatures though? What the heck does it even mean??


----------



## J087 (Feb 27, 2018)

It probably means you just caught them. A lot more notifications have been added saying you have bugs in your garden. Not all are that accurate yet. So sometimes the game might tell you there are bugs, which you already caught moments ago.


----------



## Xme (Feb 27, 2018)

Hmm, well thanks! It’s so confusing haha


----------

